
Write Yourself a Scheme in 48 Hours (2007) - ducaale
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Write_Yourself_a_Scheme_in_48_Hours
======
phonebucket
Quick heads up: the PDF version has not been updated to reflect many
corrections made to the wiki version.

For this reason, I'd rather work with the wiki version than the PDF.

------
dang
A thread from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9275336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9275336)

2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6619799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6619799)

2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1378043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1378043)

------
charleskinbote
there is a v2.0 version of this here, it may still be a WIP:
[https://www.wespiser.com/writings/wyas/home.html](https://www.wespiser.com/writings/wyas/home.html)

~~~
wespiser_2018
Author here, yes, It is now complete, or complete to the spec that was
originally set.

------
brianpgordon
I'm not very familiar with Haskell - is this still a useful first tutorial or
has the language changed too much since 2007?

~~~
pubby
The areas of Haskell they show haven't really changed in the time since. If
you enjoy reading it, I say it's a useful tutorial.

